# Zambezi Dam



## kayak4gas (Jun 22, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to.do a 3 day trip all the way to dam site last year with a group collecting data on the effects of the batoka dam. Lovemore, the author of the article was one of our guides. It is an amazing place in that gorge with white sand beaches surrounding black bedrock. Some of the upper rapids will remain, but all of the lower rapids be under a lake. Speculation on where the river will stop at the lake were varied. It is an amazing place that will be gone for our lifetimes at least. I just hope that #5 will still be there. That was the best boof I have found on my time on this planet and I hope my son can experience it as I could.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

That must have been the most one sided and biased article I have ever read.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I love the part in the article that states "The dam will have limited adverse effects on the environment..." I have different thoughts. 


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## WWRE Joe (Aug 1, 2015)

God such a tragedy, what are we river rats to do when we're up against creating jobs and electricity? 
If you've ever dreamt about running the Zambezi, now would be the time to get on it! I was lucky enough to fulfill this dream a year ago and did a 5-day trip, I can tell you I'll forever be grateful for it. Though I haven't seen much of this worlds whitewater, I would dare say that the Zambezi is quite possibly the best river in the world. Victoria Falls, clear, warm water, unthinkable flows, indescribable rapids that echo of the glory days of pre-dam Cataract and Grand Canyon, soft white sandy beaches, incredible wildlife (keeping the crocodiles and hippos at bay haha!). This truly is a shame! May the Zambezi river god, Nyami Nyami, rise and seek revenge someday!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I wonder how the people of Zambezi would feel if they new the issues dams have caused in other places, like our country? Would also be interesting to know how they really feel about it now, are they all for it, or is it just something being crammed down there throat?


----------

